# That's always nice, a gaylord surprise!



## silversaddle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well we were gettin to the bottom of a gaylord we picked up from a customer so we dumped it. What a nice surprise in the bottom!! 50 pounds of RAMBUS and 32 pounds of gold edge memory, plus about 25 sticks of new in the box 8gb pc3 server memory. I guess it makes up for all the trash on top of the gaylord. Photo is after about half of it was picked up. This will be the most memory we have ever found in 1 box.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 5, 2017)

Like a box of chocolate, it's always the bottom layer that have all the good stuff in it. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 5, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> Like a box of chocolate, it's always the bottom layer that have all the good stuff in it. :lol:
> 
> Göran



I thought it had more to do with specific gravity, like the way gold falls to the bottom of the pan! :lol: 

Nice haul, silversaddle!


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## mellokatattack (Oct 30, 2017)

ok so had to Google that one  I'm CH 47 mech and we call them kickers cause we well kick them off the helicopter :lol: 
awesome haul


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Oct 30, 2017)

mellokatattack said:


> ok so had to Google that one  I'm CH 47 mech and we call them kickers cause we well kick them off the helicopter :lol:
> awesome haul


Navy here - we called them Triwalls - "Gaylord" was used by the shipyard folks, so the double names came into use - now I have another name for them!

PS- Thank you for your service!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Oct 31, 2017)

Good job silversaddle!!!! I had one like that over the summer, paid like $12 dollars for it. Cant remember what was on top, but I bought it for that one item and ended up with 17 pounds of RAM. A very nice surprise to say the least. Take care buddy.

Mike


----------



## jonrms (Nov 2, 2017)

wow  Great find. I would live to have found that. I am still enjoying the process of ripping things to bits so to say. I know alot of people love the chemistry side and I am learning it. But the ripping it apart and pulling out the pins and grabbing the screws etc to me is rewarding. It's a stress relief.


----------



## crbaker41 (Nov 2, 2017)

very nice gaylord


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 3, 2017)

jonrms said:


> wow  Great find. I would live to have found that. I am still enjoying the process of ripping things to bits so to say. I know alot of people love the chemistry side and I am learning it. But the ripping it apart and pulling out the pins and grabbing the screws etc to me is rewarding. It's a stress relief.



LOL!! I have about 35,000 pounds of stuff to strip down. Come on over!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonrms (Nov 3, 2017)

Believe it ir not i would love to. 

I know people think it's a pain. But with my disability I feel great doing this. If I am in pain being in the hard to open stuff. Lol


Good luck though. That's a great score


----------



## anachronism (Nov 3, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> jonrms said:
> 
> 
> > wow  Great find. I would live to have found that. I am still enjoying the process of ripping things to bits so to say. I know alot of people love the chemistry side and I am learning it. But the ripping it apart and pulling out the pins and grabbing the screws etc to me is rewarding. It's a stress relief.
> ...



I was going to say the same thing because I'm only about 70 miles away. :lol: 

The disability thing with the bad back would worry me though - too much grief surrounding that these days.


----------



## jonrms (Nov 3, 2017)

Don't let my disability worry you. It just means u can't lift or bend down. So things must be at a work or waist height. And a comfy seat is perfect. But I can't do it for too long. I need to lay down afterwards for a bit. Then after RX I usually leave anything I am doing for at least a hour after.


----------



## torch01 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice find. I like buying gaylords. I was at a factory surplus auction a few years ago and bought a row of gaylords. One of the gaylords was filled with used hydraulic hoses. Pretty nasty. A few weeks later I got around to dealing with that gaylord and the top was hoses but about the bottom 80 percent was used forklift battery charger cables. I think I pulled over a thousand pounds of copper out of that box.


----------



## Johnny5 (Dec 1, 2019)

torch01 said:


> Nice find. I like buying gaylords. I was at a factory surplus auction a few years ago and bought a row of gaylords.



Some years ago, I bought a pallet at a county surplus sale. Everything was in big cardboard boxes, and on top was a lot of borosilicate glassware. After getting the pallet home I found about 25 brand new atomic absorption lamps in one of the bottom boxes.

Nice find silversaddle!!


----------

